# Revolver Madness!!



## Tgace (Feb 6, 2005)

Check out this guy.. Jerry Miculek. The guy is AMAZING!

Its a Divx file if you have a hard time viewing it.


----------



## dubljay (Feb 6, 2005)

WOW!  I wouldnt accuse him of cheating in a poker game.


----------



## Tgace (Feb 6, 2005)

Guy can shoot 6, reload, and shoot 6, faster than some people can get a fresh magazine from pouch to gun.


----------



## dubljay (Feb 6, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Guy can shoot 6, reload, and shoot 6, faster than some people can get a fresh magazine from pouch to gun.


 and do so with a credible degree of accuracy I might add


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 6, 2005)

I saw the title thread and said: Aww cool! I LOVE that Beatles album... then I realized what group it was under... heh heh   

Purty fast shootin thar pardner! 

 :uhyeah:


----------



## AC_Pilot (Feb 7, 2005)

He's very fast but the loads look to be wimpy target ammo (38 spl round nose?) and the gun is already drawn, just to get the facts straight. And the reload looks like a full moon clip, not a speedloader? He is one of the fastest pistol shots around, regardless. 

Things slow down at distance and a .357 Magnum full power load. My 125 lb lady can shoot a 2 " 18 shot group at 10 yards in less than 18 seconds, usually much faster, with her basically stock S & W .357 M65 3" heavy barrel. That's two reloads with HKS speedloaders and no trick gun with hair trigger, full moon clips, or light target ammo.

For most attackers the *first dead center hit with that .357 load* would be the end of the fight.

 96% of attackers hit solidly in the torso *once* with the 125 Grain Remington JHP .357 drop on the spot, or drop their weapon and reel away. The _likely_ load the shootist was using has a 51% stopping power with the same criteria. So, for self defense, if you could fire half a fast with a good .357 load you're better off because you have more effective ammo in a limited capacity gun. These statistics, according to *Sanow and Marshall* real world shoot statistics: http://www.powernet.net/~eich1/sp.html

In terms of self defense, most of us defenders, if we're even quite moderately fast but accurate, with a suitable caliber and load, will win a gunfight with a street creep.


----------



## GAB (Feb 7, 2005)

AC_Pilot said:
			
		

> He's very fast but the loads look to be wimpy target ammo (38 spl round nose?) and the gun is already drawn, just to get the facts straight. And the reload looks like a full moon clip, not a speedloader? He is one of the fastest pistol shots around, regardless.
> 
> Things slow down at distance and a .357 Magnum full power load. My 125 lb lady can shoot a 2 " 18 shot group at 10 yards in less than 18 seconds, usually much faster, with her basically stock S & W .357 M65 3" heavy barrel. That's two reloads with HKS speedloaders and no trick gun with hair trigger, full moon clips, or light target ammo.
> 
> ...


Hi, I used to carry as back-up a mdl 19 357 2.5" barrel S&W round butt... 

All we could carry (policy) was the 158 gr. round nose lead...It was a good shooter. When I put full 357's in it and it was dark, the muzzle blast and flame that came from it was a real sight...LOL 

Quite a bit of the pressure is lost but at close range you can set them on fire... Gary


----------



## Tgace (Feb 7, 2005)

Full power .45 S+W625...



> The Need For Speed
> 
> In the revolver-only event, he set the records too, but here he used a Model 625 with moon clips and ball ammo for the mandatory reload. He could react to the start signal, bring up the 625,blast six bowling pins off the table, reload, and take two more in under six seconds.
> 
> ...


----------



## still learning (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello, Simple amazing!  .........Aloha


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 8, 2005)

AC_Pilot said:
			
		

> He's very fast but the loads look to be wimpy target ammo (38 spl round nose?) and the gun is already drawn, just to get the facts straight. And the reload looks like a full moon clip, not a speedloader? He is one of the fastest pistol shots around, regardless.
> 
> Things slow down at distance and a .357 Magnum full power load. My 125 lb lady can shoot a 2 " 18 shot group at 10 yards in less than 18 seconds, usually much faster, with her basically stock S & W .357 M65 3" heavy barrel. That's two reloads with HKS speedloaders and no trick gun with hair trigger, full moon clips, or light target ammo.
> 
> ...



Couple of comments:

#1. That guy is fast as hell, and I would be interested in learning how to get even in the ballpark when I do get around to buying a revolver (right now I only shoot auto's).

#2. You can't count on ANY load stopping your attacker in 1 shot. That said, bigger loads have bigger probabilities, but high quality ammo in any caliber in a skilled shooters hands will do the job. The stats. don't mean much to me because I know that the technology of our ammo today will make most calibers an effective load. Example; the only difference between a high quality 9mm and a quality .357 load, according to your link, is 5%. That 5% is more then the standard deviation I am sure, meaning in a skilled shooters hands the difference between the 9mm or the .357, or the (insert caliber here) with a good quality ammo won't really win the fight.

So for me, I am a lot more interested in speed and accuracy, which is mostly determined by my skill, over relying on a heavy caliber to do the job for me. My round won't make a bit of difference if it never reaches its target.

#3. 





> In terms of self-defense, most of us defenders, if we're even quite moderately fast but accurate, with a suitable caliber and load, will win a gunfight with a street creep.



I have to disagree here. I wish the statement was true. What I have noticed since I have recently been seeking shooting instruction, weeding through the B.S., and finding high quality methods is this: many civilian shooters don't look at the big picture of self-defense when they have a gun in there hands. With the safety of the range, they learn methods that are great for getting a grouping at 10 or 20 yards away, and they feel pretty powerful at the end of the day because they made something go "bang" a few hundred times. Many haven't considered or trained to react in high stress with someone trying to hurt them in under 15 feet away (where most gun deaths occur). Many haven't trained to draw effectively and shoot quickly and accurately at close range while moving for cover - all within the same 1 or 2 second time frame. 

No...I would have to say that like in the martial arts world, many civilians are training to feel safe rather then to actually BE safe. This can unfortunatily get them killed if confronted by a determined gun wielding criminal.

Now, AC, this isn't an attack on you or your methods, as I haven't seen your wife or you shoot, and I am sure you are very skilled. This is just a little food for thought...

Paul


----------



## GAB (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi Tulisan,

Got to agree with you on the 9mm. Been around a very long time and its the standard to go by in autos for the medium size. I have an Astro 9mm Largo, kick butt ammo, still shoots fine and has a good group at the (like you say) 15 ' range. 

The only reason I am not interested in it much further is the sight's arn't that good and I just point and shoot, bang, bang, bang, cover um with a half dollar.

I like the 9mm a lot, with its ability to hold 18 rounds + and carry 3 or 4 extra mags, its pretty hard to beat for a good protector at home or on the job.

I also really like the 40 cal, I would not feel bad with either one, little less recoil in the 9mm but not enough to matter for me...

Like you were saying practice in the boonies and on the range, be careful, stay alert and squeeze...

Regards, Gary


----------



## AC_Pilot (Feb 8, 2005)

Paul,

You make some good theoretical points, and I agree about the 9mm being a good round these days with modern ammo (My daily CCW primary is a custom 9mm BHP with Cor Bon +P and Magsafes) but the street record speaks for itself.. armed citizens win disproportionately in confrontations ! How can we reconcile this? Well, I think that when it comes down to it, tunnel vision takes over and natural point shooting and natural stress shooting takes over. You can hedge your bets by discreetly drawing but not exposing the weapon until the last second.. especially useful in a vehicle.

Yes my lady and I train regularly at + - 5 feet, yes 5 feet, shooting 5 rounds or more, stressfire style, one handed and two handed. She is very fast and effective with her magnum and if the weapon was out and pointed could easily shoot twice with her magnum before the attacker could make that 5 feet. Up close the speed can be increased dramatically. No, you cannot count on one round stopping someone, for sure, but you can hedge your bets by carrying a *major* caliber (I would say 9 x 19 mm Parabellum is the minimum) and suitable modern expanding load that *expands after passing clothing barriers.*

A point to consider is you may only get one shot in before they potentially return fire. That one round may make the difference between being shot and not.. carry something suitable and as powerfula caliber as you can shoot well!


----------



## Bammx2 (Feb 10, 2005)

I have read the replies...I have shown this to other people.

 I have read and heard people say all kinds of ....stuff....on the loads he used, the gun(wether its custom or not) and everything else you can do to debunk him...
 My question..
How many of you can do it?!?
even with a custom gun or speedloaders...I bet NONE.
Unless you have a glock 18c...thats about it!

KUDOS TO THE MAN!!!!


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 10, 2005)

but it is so much easier to knock the guy.....


----------



## Bammx2 (Feb 10, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> but it is so much easier to knock the guy.....


Amen,brother!


----------



## AC_Pilot (Feb 10, 2005)

Actually I can come pretty close to that speed with a mildly modified BHP 9mm. The range was extremely short. My nick at an indoor range I used to frequent was "Machine Gun Robbins".  It was given to me by the range owners. He's probably faster than me (and the rest of us) but that does not disprove what I said, which was pretty close to being technically correct.. trick gun and mild loads. He makes his living doing this and I'm just a self employed computer guy and remodeling contractor with a lot of firearms experience :idunno:  

Of course if he's someone's hero, a technical critique will get that person upset. I think each of us, instead of looking for heros, should try to find the hidden hero in us. But it's just my opinion :asian:


----------



## Tgace (Feb 10, 2005)

The 6 shots reload 6 shots was with full power .45 in full moon clips.

The 2 shots on 4 targets was with .38's


----------



## Tidy_Sammy (Feb 10, 2005)

I don't really know much/anything on guns, but that looked pretty impressive to me.


----------

